# HELP - Allscripts PM Computer System



## PBSeavey (Dec 22, 2011)

Help Please!!  If anyone works with Allscripts PM computer system in their office I would LOVE to talk, text, email....anything!! with you!  I have worked on a multitude of computer systems from DOS to Windows based and have always been able to work with Support and figure the systems out....but I have to honestly say I am at my wits end with this one.  Please & Thank You!!! And Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## msr1984 (Dec 22, 2011)

I worked on it when it was Mysis PM and then again on Mysis/Allscripts Tiger. It has been a while, but I might be able to help you to some extent. feel free to email me at michelle.richardson@live.com


----------



## Hendricks17 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been a long user of Medic PM and now Allscripts.  You may contact me at my email address and I would be happy to help you if I can. tskaggs@in-im.com


----------



## shawnkelly (Jan 4, 2012)

I am currently using AllScripts Professional EHR...If I can help you just email me at skelly@centralctneuro.com


----------



## nikkitaylor (Jan 4, 2012)

I am currently using Misys tiger.  If you need me you can also email me at nnt0602@gmail.com.  By the way my practice is currently having technical issues with our reports and close of day.  We have logged in a call but its now just a waiting game.  If you're having the same issues you may want to go ahead and log in a call.  I don't think they know how to fix the issues yet.


----------

